# Systema or Sambo in Sacramento



## KyleShort

Boy that was great alliteration =)

Does anyone know of Systema or Combat/Sport Sambo or Sombo in the Sacramento, California area?  I am really intrigued and would like to see what it's all about but I cannot find any schools.  With such a large Russian population in this area, I figured there would have to be some instruction available.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mscroggins

KyleShort said:
			
		

> Boy that was great alliteration =)
> 
> Does anyone know of Systema or Combat/Sport Sambo or Sombo in the Sacramento, California area?  I am really intrigued and would like to see what it's all about but I cannot find any schools.  With such a large Russian population in this area, I figured there would have to be some instruction available.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Check out the training partner database on Vlads site.


----------



## newfnshow

I know this is late but last week while doing an internet search, I found Theis Martial Arts. They are located in Auburn and they teach Sambo. I live in Elk Grove which is a pretty long distance, but I might give it a try sometime.


----------



## mscroggins

newfnshow said:
			
		

> I know this is late but last week while doing an internet search, I found Theis Martial Arts. They are located in Auburn and they teach Sambo. I live in Elk Grove which is a pretty long distance, but I might give it a try sometime.




You missed a great Systema seminar this weekend in Sacramento. There were a ton of Sambo guys there.


----------

